# seat belt clip which lies flat



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

anyone have a lead on any seat belt clips that lie flat.. we are putting boxes in the back seat which may set off the seat belt warning. but all clips i see stick up quite a bit and i am worried weight on them may damage the seat belt..

thanks


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Is there any reason you can’t just call the boxes child seats to dismiss the warning from the boxes?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just a tad more about what @iChris93 notes if you aren't familiar with it, once the seat belt warning comes on, just touch that seat and the icon will change to a child seat, that turns the seat belt reminder off.


----------

